# [gelöst] Signaturen – was mache ich falsch?

## Atha

Hallo!

Ich habe die Signaturen wie auf Release Media Signatures angegeben importiert und stage3-amd64-hardened-20160414 von einem der Mirrors heruntergeladen. Wenn ich die .asc-Datei mit gpg überprüfe, geht das aber nicht. Was mache ich falsch?

 *Quote:*   

> # gpg --keyserver hkps.pool.sks-keyservers.net --recv-keys 0xBB572E0E2D182910
> 
> gpg: Verzeichnis `/root/.gnupg' erzeugt
> 
> gpg: Neue Konfigurationsdatei `/root/.gnupg/gpg.conf' erstellt
> ...

 Last edited by Atha on Mon Apr 18, 2016 3:14 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## toralf

gar nix, laß die *.DIGEST Datei einfach weg.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-7883762.html#7883762

----------

## Atha

Danke. Die GPG-Fehlermeldung führt demnach in die Irre.

----------

